# Chi è più forte?



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

*Chi è più forte?*

Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento? 
(Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


è più forte colei che lotta per il suo amore


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


o è colei che dimentica e ricostruisce senza se e senza ma


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


Appena riesco a vivere almeno 100 vite ti do una risposta, ma dovrei rivivere la stessa identica situazione con scelte diverse.

Quanto vorrei davvero poterlo fare.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena riesco a vivere almeno 100 vite ti do una risposta, ma dovrei rivivere la stessa identica situazione con scelte diverse.
> 
> Quanto vorrei davvero poterlo fare.



Non sapresti rispondere neanche alla 101esima!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non sapresti rispondere neanche alla 101esima!


:up: c'hai ragione. :rotfl:


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

...è che io mi sento come se fossi la donna numero due e non la protagonista principale.
Mi sento come un ripiego.
Perchè?


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


cosa vuol dire forte?
parli di carattere o di amore?
se si è deboli di carattere e poco innamorati si può rimanere per comodo, se si è forti di carattere ma molto innamorati si può scegliere di ingoiare il boccone amaro pensando che ne valga la pena.
se si è poco innamorati e di  carattere forte si prende la palla al balzo e si corre felici verso altri lidi, se si è innamorati e di carattere debole si piange per intere settimane.
insomma boh


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:



E' forte chi capisce cosa vuole davvero e lo fa, qualunque cosa sia...


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire forte?
> parli di carattere o di amore?
> se si è deboli di carattere e poco innamorati si può rimanere per comodo, *se si è forti di carattere ma molto innamorati si può scegliere di ingoiare il boccone amaro pensando che ne valga la pena.
> *se si è poco innamorati e di carattere forte si prende la palla al balzo e si corre felici verso altri lidi, se si è innamorati e di carattere debole si piange per intere settimane.
> insomma boh


Io sono quella in neretto  Ma è dura però e...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

*Secondo me...*

è più forte quella che sceglie di perseguire la propria felicità, qualunque sia la scelta e a qualunque costo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...è che io mi sento come se fossi la donna numero due e non la protagonista principale.
> Mi sento come un ripiego.
> Perchè?


posso farti una domanda? 
ti senti un ripiego perchè non credi nella sincerità del suo pentimento? oppure perchè credi di essere stata la scelta più comoda?
sei lì stai lottando per quello in cui credi, certo che sei la protagonista!


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda?
> ti senti un ripiego perchè non credi nella sincerità del suo pentimento? oppure perchè credi di essere stata la scelta più comoda?
> sei lì stai lottando per quello in cui credi, certo che sei la protagonista!



Credo di essere stata la scelta scontata e comoda.
Ho sempre pensato che un marito che tradisce la moglie non ama la moglie. Adesso che è capitato a me faccio molta fatica a pensare il contrario.
Mica vale solo per gli altri..!!


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata la scelta scontata e comoda.
> Ho sempre pensato che un marito che tradisce la moglie non ama la moglie. Adesso che è capitato a me faccio molta fatica a pensare il contrario.
> Mica vale solo per gli altri..!!


se nonostante questi pensieri, tu sei ancora lì e lotti per quello in cui credi, non solo sei la protagonista, sei la first lady


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata la scelta scontata e comoda.
> Ho sempre pensato che un marito che tradisce la moglie non ama la moglie. Adesso che è capitato a me faccio molta fatica a pensare il contrario.
> Mica vale solo per gli altri..!!


Se hai deciso di perdonarlo ora non devi più fare questi ragionamenti. Il perdono concesso deve essere pieno, totale e non più sindacabile o rinegoziabile.
Se no è solo un'arma che hai in mano ma è un'arma spuntata.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è più forte quella che sceglie di perseguire la propria felicità, qualunque sia la scelta e a qualunque costo.




Lo condivido come concetto, il problema nasce quando perseguire quella che si ritiene essere la propria felicità porta dolore e tormento che sembrano mai finire.
E' qui che si avverte come una nota stonata e si incominciano a rivedere le cose.
E' quel "qualunque costo" che non mi convince pienamente...


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


Certamente superare un grosso dolore ed andare avanti è sintomo di grande forza. Non significa però che sia sudore speso bene.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo condivido come concetto, il problema nasce quando perseguire quella che si ritiene essere la propria felicità porta dolore e tormento che sembrano mai finire.
> E' qui che si avverte come una nota stonata e si incominciano a rivedere le cose.
> E' quel "qualunque costo" che non mi convince pienamente...


La mia felicità era la famiglia...è come perseguire un miraggio perchè ormai è tutto distrutto.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certamente superare un grosso dolore ed andare avanti è sintomo di grande forza. Non significa però che sia sudore speso bene.




Kid, aiuto!
Sto incominciando a pensare che sia tutto inutile perché questi eventi sono insuperabili, per quanto ci si sforzi...
E' l'animo umano che forse si ribella.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, aiuto!
> Sto incominciando a pensare che sia tutto inutile perché questi eventi sono insuperabili, per quanto ci si sforzi...
> E' l'animo umano che forse si ribella.


Non sai quante volte mi sono fermato a pensare: ma a che cavolo serve continuare ad andare avanti, quando ogni volta che mi sforzo di stare bene, mi sembra di violentare il mio cervello? 

La vivevo proprio come una cosa innaturale, avevo la netta sensazione di aver sbagliato a "perdonare".

In realtà poi ho capito che era sbagliato il concetto: non bisogna combattere il dolore del tradimento, bisogna assecondarlo, finchè non cessa di diventare insopportabile e assume l'aspetto di un "fastidio".


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sai quante volte mi sono fermato a pensare: ma a che cavolo serve continuare ad andare avanti, quando ogni volta che mi sforzo di stare bene, mi sembra di violentare il mio cervello?
> 
> La vivevo proprio come una cosa innaturale, avevo la netta sensazione di aver sbagliato a "perdonare".
> 
> In realtà poi ho capito che era sbagliato il concetto: non bisogna combattere il dolore del tradimento, bisogna assecondarlo, finchè non cessa di diventare insopportabile e assume l'aspetto di un "fastidio".



Quanto ci vorrà in termini di tempo? 
Per me è passato già un anno e due mesi :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:

non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni

se io amo quella persona e sento di starci bene, lotterò al fine di dimenticare o comunque far diventare il tradimento subìto una breve parentesi...se io sento il mio amore cambiato, diminuito di intensità e non sto bene con l'altra persona, prima rifletto e poi nel caso mollo...

cioè non può essere IL TRADIMENTO in se per se la causa della fine di una storia...sono semmai LE CONSEGUENZE di esso a determinare il futuro

se tu mi tradisci e dopo 2 mesi sento ancora il voltastomaco nel guardarti, io ti lascio!!!
se tu mi tradisci ma ti amo ancora e mi fai ancora sorridere, io te la faccio pagare un po'...qualche mese...ma rimango con te e sarà anche compito mio contribuire a essere felici!!!


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...



Io lo amo da morire ma non mi fa sorridere...mi fa incazzare!! :unhappy:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io lo amo da morire ma non mi fa sorridere...mi fa incazzare!! :unhappy:


per me amare fa rima con sorridere

se non si sorride può essere una breve parentesi, un momento difficile che capita a tutti...ma ha un inizio e una fine

se si continua a non sorridere ritengo non sia più amore, ma solo un sentimento contorto composto da:
ricordi
dipendenza
sfiducia in se stessi (quando pensi che non troveresti un altro)
paura degli eventuali rimorsi

oppure l'amore vero ancora c'è, ma la tua (in senso generico) mente contorta ha inconsciamente deciso, stabilito che non dovrai MAI più dimenticare la sofferenza del tradimento e quindi dovrai vivere sempre in questa maniera


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per me amare fa rima con sorridere
> 
> se non si sorride può essere una breve parentesi, un momento difficile che capita a tutti...ma ha un inizio e una fine
> 
> ...



E' quello in neretto...come se ne esce?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è più forte quella che sceglie di perseguire la propria felicità, qualunque sia la scelta e a qualunque costo.



Mi spieghi il perchè per piacere.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> se nonostante questi pensieri, tu sei ancora lì e lotti per quello in cui credi, non solo sei la protagonista, sei la first lady


Si Flavia, ma ricordiamoci che, quello che avviene dopo il tradimento, è una presa visione della vera realtà, che comunque era vera anche prima, solo che nel dopo, ci si scopre essere degli esseri umani.
E' l'accettare il nuovo che viene difficile, è avere il tempo di metabolizzare il nuovo che inizialmente sembra in netto contrasto col passato, quando invece tutto il passato e tutto il presente compreso il futuro siamo noi stessi e la nostra stessa vita. Ma visti in maniera assolutamente diversa.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' quello in neretto...come se ne esce?


volere è potere cara amica

PRIORITA'

cosa è più importante??? il dolore provato in passato o lo stare bene in futuro???

quante volte abbiamo avuto grosse delusioni/dolori da un familiare o un amico??? quante volte abbiamo perdonato, poi dimenticato e quindi rinnovato l'affetto/complicità con quella persona??? credo tante, chiunque di noi...
...la differenza nella relazione sta nell'aspetto sessuale, in quanto chi ci ha traditi ci ha fatto un torto molto simile a quello subito da un "semplice" grande amico, ma nella relazione non accettiamo che abbia "toccato" qualcun'altra

eppure è solo sesso...

ma comunque io capisco chi non l'accetti, ma a quel punto si decide di rompere e via...

se invece si decide di ricostruire bisogna impegnarsi...ognuno a modo suo ma sempre con dedizione

voi donne avete poteri che in certi casi nemmeno immaginate...molto più di quanti ne abbia l'uomo...!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...


:up: premettendo però che ognuno ha le sue modalità ed i suoi tempi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo condivido come concetto, il problema nasce quando perseguire quella *che si ritiene essere la propria felicità porta dolore e tormento che sembrano mai finire*.
> E' qui che si avverte come una nota stonata e si incominciano a rivedere le cose.
> E' quel "qualunque costo" che non mi convince pienamente...


Ok ... allora NON E' la propria felicità. E' proprio qui il nodo cruciale, secondo me... io ci ho messo 6 mesi a capire solo quello. Adesso sto cercando di capire come... mica facile, ma se non si persegue qualcosa, se non si ha un'obiettivo, si va alla deriva o si resta incagliati nella secca del dolore. Almeno... per quello che mi riguarda. Se fallirò il mio obiettivo ne ho già un altro pronto... ma per il momento ce la sto mettendo tutta per perseguire l'obiettivo primario.
Diletta,  posso rinunciare a tantissime cose ma non posso snaturarmi, questo ho capito.

Con a "qualunque costo"... intendevo  che se per recuperare la mia natura dovrò pagare un prezzo... lo pagherò, mi sa che non ho alternative.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Io ho tempi lunghi...sembra non finire mai questo stato d'animo altalenante...
Eppure è così bello quando mi sento serena (a volte capita...), ma perchè non riesco a comandare il mio cervello??? E' mio o non è mio???


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok ... allora NON E' la propria felicità. E' proprio qui il nodo cruciale, secondo me... io ci ho messo 6 mesi a capire solo quello. Adesso sto cercando di capire come... mica facile, ma se non si persegue qualcosa, se non si ha un'obiettivo, si va alla deriva o si resta incagliati nella secca del dolore. Almeno... per quello che mi riguarda. Se fallirò il mio obiettivo ne ho già un altro pronto... ma per il momento ce la sto mettendo tutta per perseguire l'obiettivo primario.
> Diletta,  posso rinunciare a tantissime cose ma non posso snaturarmi, questo ho capito.
> 
> Con a "qualunque costo"... intendevo  che se per recuperare la mia natura dovrò pagare un prezzo... lo pagherò, mi sa che non ho alternative.



Madòòò! ti mollerei un bacione da paura!!! :up: 
Ed il bello è che, siamo quelli che siamo sempre stati ma migliori e più forti.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: premettendo però che ognuno ha le sue modalità ed i suoi tempi.


siamo clamorosamente d'accordo su qualcosa???

minkia evento 

aspè...vado a comprare una bottiglia...champagne!!!


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io ho tempi lunghi...sembra non finire mai questo stato d'animo altalenante...
> Eppure è così bello quando mi sento serena (a volte capita...), ma perchè non riesco a comandare il mio cervello??? E' mio o non è mio???


...e se non lo comandi tu il TUO cervello...figuriamoci cosa possiamo fare noi e le nostre stupide opinioni...


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quanto ci vorrà in termini di tempo?
> Per me è passato già un anno e due mesi :smile:


Hai voglia... io comincio ad avere risultati da qualche mese, ma ne sono passati quasi 3 di anni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi il perchè per piacere.


Io ho parlato di felicità... non di appagamento, nè di egoismo. Faccio questa distinzione perchè qui ... ehm... leggo spesso che chi ha perseguito l'appagamento di un desiderio si sente felice... e invece dovrebbe dire che si sente appagato, la felicità dovrebbe essere a monte dei desideri, non a valle.  Chi non sceglie la propria felicità si pone automaticamente nella condizione di essere infelice, a chi è infelice altro non resta che il soffrire la propria infelicità. E questo ci rende deboli, succubi di noi stessi.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Ma nessuno ha detto niente sul mio avatar?!?!! Vi piace?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Ferita, so che farò un esempio stupido, ma lo faccio uguale. 

Tu vedi una mela poggiata in un tavolo ok ? e pensi questa mela qua non mi piace.
Quindi prendi la mela e la sposti, hai risolto un problema no? un piccolo e magari inutile problema, ma sei stata tu a risolverlo! hai preso una decisione e l'hai fatto! 
Certo sappiamo tutti che nel nostro caso quella mela in automatico ritorna al su posto nel tavolo, ma cavolo sono io che comando ed è la mela che si deve stancare e non io.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> siamo clamorosamente d'accordo su qualcosa???
> 
> minkia evento
> 
> aspè...vado a comprare una bottiglia...champagne!!!



SE!! per scrivere questo il conte mi ha dovuto mollare cento eurini


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di felicità... non di appagamento, nè di egoismo. Faccio questa distinzione perchè qui ... ehm... leggo spesso che chi ha perseguito l'appagamento di un desiderio si sente felice... e invece dovrebbe dire che si sente appagato, la felicità dovrebbe essere a monte dei desideri, non a valle.  Chi non sceglie la propria felicità si pone automaticamente nella condizione di essere infelice, a chi è infelice altro non resta che il soffrire la propria infelicità. E questo ci rende deboli, succubi di noi stessi.


Con la risposta in cui volevo baciarti, hai dato risposta alla mia domanda.

E qua adesso con la tua risposta ho capito ancora di più e concordo in tutto.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ferita, so che farò un esempio stupido, ma lo faccio uguale.
> 
> Tu vedi una mela poggiata in un tavolo ok ? e pensi questa mela qua non mi piace.
> Quindi prendi la mela e la sposti, hai risolto un problema no? un piccolo e magari inutile problema, ma sei stata tu a risolverlo! hai preso una decisione e l'hai fatto!
> Certo sappiamo tutti che nel nostro caso quella mela in automatico ritorna al su posto nel tavolo, ma cavolo sono io che comando ed è la mela che si deve stancare e non io.


La vorrei tanto spostare quella mela, ma è come in un sogno quando tenti di strillare e non esce la voce, non riesco ad allungare la mano per spostarla.
Se la mano destra l'allontana la sinistra la rimette dov'era.
Ho due voci dentro me: una dice: guarda che ti ha fatto!! fagliela pagare, non farti vedere mai felice vicino a lui, non si merita niente, è solo uno squallido traditore!!...e l'altra dice: ti ama, lo ami, che aspetti a vivere serena accanto al tuo uomo? Non perdere altro tempo...
Le voci fanno a botte nel mio cervello e mi deprimono...


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha detto niente sul mio avatar?!?!! Vi piace?


Come si chiamava l'amico di Mafalda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La vorrei tanto spostare quella mela, ma è come in un sogno quando tenti di strillare e non esce la voce, non riesco ad allungare la mano per spostarla.
> Se la mano destra l'allontana la sinistra la rimette dov'era.
> Ho due voci dentro me: una dice: guarda che ti ha fatto!! fagliela pagare, non farti vedere mai felice vicino a lui, non si merita niente, è solo uno squallido traditore!!...e l'altra dice: ti ama, lo ami, che aspetti a vivere serena accanto al tuo uomo? Non perdere altro tempo...
> Le voci fanno a botte nel mio cervello e mi deprimono...


Te lo ricordi Robinson Crousoe (mai ricordato come si scriveva) : ci sono cose di cui NON possiamo fare a meno per VIVERE, poi ci sono le altre: tra queste, ce ne sono alcune delle quali ci sembra impossibile poter fare a meno... invece, quando analizziamo quello che è indispensabile per vivere... ci rendiamo conto che possiamo buttarle via. Comincia a fare la lista, Ferita... resterai sorpresa


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Come si chiamava l'amico di Mafalda?


Manolito


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Manolito


E' vero!


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> se nonostante questi pensieri, tu sei ancora lì e lotti per quello in cui credi, non solo sei la protagonista, sei la first lady



Purtroppo a volte anche chi tradisce e decide di restare lo può fare per motivi che non implicano solo l'amore. Non mi sto riferendo a questo caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo a volte anche chi tradisce e decide di restare lo può fare per motivi che non implicano solo l'amore. Non mi sto riferendo a questo caso.


Ed è il tradimento postumo... perchè lo si perpreta sempre all'insaputa dell'altro, decidendo in sua vece ciò che è meglio per lui/lei, magari ammantando di falso altruismo una scelta che rappresenta l'apice dell'egoismo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ed è il tradimento postumo... perchè lo si perpreta sempre all'insaputa dell'altro, decidendo in sua vece ciò che è meglio per lui/lei, magari ammantando di falso altruismo una scelta che rappresenta l'apice dell'egoismo.


:up: quoto ogni parola,mentre rimangono per i figli e per la paura di perderli


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Purtroppo a volte anche chi tradisce e decide di restare lo può fare per motivi che non implicano solo l'amore. Non mi sto riferendo a questo caso.


ti riferisci ai figli o a questioni più pratiche?


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo ricordi Robinson Crousoe (mai ricordato come si scriveva) : ci sono cose di cui NON possiamo fare a meno per VIVERE, poi ci sono le altre: tra queste, ce ne sono alcune delle quali ci sembra impossibile poter fare a meno... invece, quando analizziamo quello che è indispensabile per vivere... ci rendiamo conto che possiamo buttarle via. Comincia a fare la lista, Ferita... resterai sorpresa


Cominciamo a buttare via qualcosa allora...da che si comincia? Dal marito??? :smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Cominciamo a buttare via qualcosa allora...da che si comincia? Dal marito??? :smile::smile:


La prima lista che dovresti fare è quella delle 'cose' SENZA le quali NON PUOI VIVERE.
Quella è la più importante perchè, dopo aver fatto quella, se sulla tua zattera c'è ancora posto, puoi caricarci anche altre cose; se non ci sarà posto invece... non dovrai neppure decidere. Sembra facile, detta così... ma non lo è affatto.


----------



## tesla (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...è che io mi sento come se fossi la donna numero due e non la protagonista principale.
> Mi sento come un ripiego.
> Perchè?


perchè sei "ferita"  e chiaramente ti senti il vaso di coccio in mezzo a quelli di ferro.
ma sei quello di ferro, tu non ti sei distrutta e hai una tua dignità, mentre gli altri sono delle tremule gelatine che si guardano allo specchio con difficoltà


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè sei "ferita"  e chiaramente ti senti il vaso di coccio in mezzo a quelli di ferro.
> ma sei quello di ferro, tu non ti sei distrutta e hai una tua dignità, mentre gli altri sono delle tremule gelatine che si guardano allo specchio con difficoltà


Che iniezione di autostima!!! GRAZIE!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...


bellissimo intervento...grazie


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...


Quoto e se posso approvo! :up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sai quante volte mi sono fermato a pensare: ma a che cavolo serve continuare ad andare avanti, quando ogni volta che mi sforzo di stare bene, mi sembra di violentare il mio cervello?
> 
> La vivevo proprio come una cosa innaturale, avevo la netta sensazione di aver sbagliato a "perdonare".
> 
> In realtà poi ho capito che era sbagliato il concetto: non bisogna combattere il dolore del tradimento, bisogna assecondarlo, *finchè non cessa di diventare insopportabile e assume l'aspetto di un "fastidio"*.




...posto che sia fisiologico e scontato il fatto che finisca per assumere l'aspetto di un "fastidio" e ci credo che prima o poi succeda per tutti, mi chiedo un'altra cosa agghiacciante:

ma perché dovremmo sopportare anche questo "fastidio"?
In nome di chi o di che cosa?
Perché farsene carico se non ne abbiamo la responsabilità (o se proprio ce l'abbiamo questa è minima)?
Hanno tutta questa importanza per noi visto che noi non siamo stati altrettanto importanti per loro?

E' una riflessione che oggi rivela il mio animo.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...posto che sia fisiologico e scontato il fatto che finisca per assumere l'aspetto di un "fastidio" e ci credo che prima o poi succeda per tutti, mi chiedo un'altra cosa agghiacciante:
> 
> ma perché dovremmo sopportare anche questo "fastidio"?
> In nome di chi o di che cosa?
> ...



Tu sai se sei e sei stata importante per tuo marito.
Tradimenti, e di che genere lo sai tu, dicono che in quei momenti era più importante il suo piacere.
Senza contare che probabilmente si sentiva insospettabile, non scopribile, e convinto di non farti alcun male.

Lo so che non è questo il punto Diletta, il rispetto, la fiducia, lo scoprire che lui è diverso... lo so.
Ma non sentirti poco importante per lui.

incazzata per inganni e menzogne ok. Ma non importante, no.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...posto che sia fisiologico e scontato il fatto che finisca per assumere l'aspetto di un "fastidio" e ci credo che prima o poi succeda per tutti, mi chiedo un'altra cosa agghiacciante:
> 
> ma perché dovremmo sopportare anche questo "fastidio"?
> In nome di chi o di che cosa?
> ...


Io col senno di poi lo dico a tutti: il tradimento, se si è disposti a sopportare il fatto che cambia radicalmente la coppia, lo si può superare. Io l'ho fatto, sono andato avanti, ma non so se lo consiglierei a qualcuno. Ergo: il gioco, secondo me, non vale la candela. Ma sono sempre stato uno che si accontenta di poco.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...




...ma allora qui mi sa che dobbiamo lasciarli tutti quanti al loro destino...........
Due mesi sono un po' pochini come ultimatum!

Battuta a parte, hai ragione su quanto scrivi, difficile è capire se ciò che si prova è sentimento ferito e offeso, ma ancora vivo, o qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:



Cosa vuoi sentirti dire?


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto riflettere...potrebbe essere anche quello, ma se non riusciamo noi stessi a capirci, chi può aiutarci?
Ma il tuo obiettivo è ancora tuo marito? (se puoi dirmelo, naturalmente)


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bellissimo intervento...grazie





Simy ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso approvo! :up:


...che donne...sagge, lungimiranti e...buongustaie :-D


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora qui mi sa che dobbiamo lasciarli tutti quanti al loro destino...........
> Due mesi sono un po' pochini come ultimatum!
> 
> Battuta a parte, hai ragione su quanto scrivi, difficile è capire se ciò che si prova è sentimento ferito e offeso, ma ancora vivo, o qualcosa di diverso.


Secondo me non è così difficile capirlo...

Basta riflettere attentamente...tutti noi sappiamo se proviamo ancora vero amore oppure siamo solo legati a ricordi e paura di rimettersi in discussione...


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sai se sei e sei stata importante per tuo marito.
> Tradimenti, e di che genere lo sai tu, dicono che in quei momenti era più importante il suo piacere.
> Senza contare che probabilmente si sentiva insospettabile, non scopribile, e convinto di non farti alcun male.
> 
> ...



Cara Nau, so di essere importante per lui, purtroppo ora non riesco a farmelo bastare.
Anche Lothar (per citare un esempio estremo) a suo modo ritiene importante sua moglie, e questo la dice tutta...
Sì, il punto è lo scoprire che lui è diverso e io ho scelto lui per come pensavo che fosse.
L'ho sposato per questo, non per convenienza o calcolo, ma perché mi è piaciuto come persona, e non solo logicamente a livello fisico.
La questione è sapere fino a che punto questa sua diversità possa essere un elemento trascurabile...


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *Secondo me non è così difficile capirlo...*
> 
> Basta riflettere attentamente...tutti noi sappiamo se proviamo ancora vero amore oppure siamo solo legati a ricordi e paura di rimettersi in discussione...



Anch'io lo pensavo...un'altra delle mie certezze che se ne va in fumo.
Com'è che non riesco più a capirlo?
Forse dovrei distaccarmi un periodo da lui così da appurarlo?


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io col senno di poi lo dico a tutti: il tradimento, se si è disposti a sopportare il fatto che cambia radicalmente la coppia, lo si può superare. Io l'ho fatto, sono andato avanti, ma non so se lo consiglierei a qualcuno. *Ergo: il gioco, secondo me, non vale la candela. *Ma sono sempre stato uno che si accontenta di poco.




Caspita Kid...resto senza parole!
Perché dici questo? 
Troppo impegnativo, troppo dolore, troppo di tutto....?
E per ritrovarsi una coppia troppo diversa?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...che donne...sagge, lungimiranti e...buongustaie :-D


:mrgreen:
perchè avevi dubbi?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ed è il tradimento postumo... perchè lo si perpreta sempre all'insaputa dell'altro, decidendo in sua vece ciò che è meglio per lui/lei, magari ammantando di falso altruismo una scelta che rappresenta l'apice dell'egoismo.


A malincuore ma quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> personalmente trovo la domanda inutile a riguardo dell'argomento amore:
> 
> non c'è forza, non serve forza in amore...serve solo convinzione, assecondare i sentimenti e dimenticare le consuetudini e i luoghi comuni
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io col senno di poi lo dico a tutti: il tradimento, se si è disposti a sopportare il fatto che cambia radicalmente la coppia, lo si può superare. Io l'ho fatto, sono andato avanti, ma non so se lo consiglierei a qualcuno. Ergo: il gioco, secondo me, non vale la candela. Ma sono sempre stato uno che si accontenta di poco.


ti sembra poco aver fatto un'altra figlia, poco la famiglia?
sticazzi


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> perchè avevi dubbi?


Dubbi? Io???
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Poi proprio con le donne.....


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io lo pensavo...un'altra delle mie certezze che se ne va in fumo.
> Com'è che non riesco più a capirlo?
> Forse dovrei distaccarmi un periodo da lui così da appurarlo?


Un periodo di distacco può sempre aiutare, anche se personalmente lo trovo sempre sbagliato quando è concordato...

Meglio allora farsi una bella e lunga vacanza da sola, in un posto lontano...

Viaggiare si che fa sempre bene!!!


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti riferisci ai figli o a questioni più pratiche?


Le ragioni possono essere molteplici a seconda delle situazioni. Sicuramente non e' mai una sola, forse non sono neanche tutte coscienti. Spesso c'è paura e tante difficoltà (anche economiche). Sempre c'è egoismo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La vorrei tanto spostare quella mela, ma è come in un sogno quando tenti di strillare e non esce la voce, non riesco ad allungare la mano per spostarla.
> Se la mano destra l'allontana la sinistra la rimette dov'era.
> Ho due voci dentro me: una dice: guarda che ti ha fatto!! fagliela pagare, non farti vedere mai felice vicino a lui, non si merita niente, è solo uno squallido traditore!!...e l'altra dice: ti ama, lo ami, che aspetti a vivere serena accanto al tuo uomo? Non perdere altro tempo...
> Le voci fanno a botte nel mio cervello e mi deprimono...


Ferita! probabilmente quello che leggerai ti farà male, probabilmente sbaglierò anche, ma è un mio pensiero, come tutti gli altri d'altronde. 

Vuoi farti del male! vuoi passare per martire, vuoi soltanto compassione!! 
Perchè dico questo ? perchè tu come noi! hai sofferto, hai subito un tradimento ed adesso lo devi metabolizzare e assorbire nella maniera giusta, ma stai sbagliando atteggiamento, e stai attenta Ferita, molto attenta!! perchè per quanto colpa tuo marito ha di averti tradito, ricordati che anche tu in una maniera o nell'altra hai contribuito. e ricordati che anche se a te non sembra tuo marito ti osserva, probabile che sta male e per colpa anche tua adesso percependo i tuoi malumori non riesce a starti accanto nella maniera in cui vorrebbe, non fare accadere questo Ferita, sarebbe un circolo vizioso.

P.S Hai letto che ha scritto quel cretino di the ..chet... ? ci vuole il sorriso, ed è anche quello che trasmette vitalità e forza di vivere a te ed agli altri.

PSPS the ..cheat..scusa ma..... aauahahahahaha volevo sdrammatizzare.. so che mi capisci auaahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sentirti dire?


Magari anche quello che gli ho detto io, chiaro schietto e conciso, ma atto solo a farle del bene, e se le facesse del male, resterebbe comunque un pensiero mio, atto solo e sempre a volerle fare del bene. Ma almeno è un pensiero.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io col senno di poi lo dico a tutti: il tradimento, se si è disposti a sopportare il fatto che cambia radicalmente la coppia, lo si può superare. Io l'ho fatto, sono andato avanti, ma non so se lo consiglierei a qualcuno. Ergo: il gioco, secondo me, non vale la candela. Ma sono sempre stato uno che si accontenta di poco.


Io al contrario tuo voglio e do, ed il gioco vale nel mio caso non una candela, ma tantissime candele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto riflettere...potrebbe essere anche quello, ma se non riusciamo noi stessi a capirci, chi può aiutarci?
> Ma il tuo obiettivo è ancora tuo marito? (se puoi dirmelo, naturalmente)


Il mio obiettivo non è mai stato mio marito. Il mio obiettivo è riuscire a vivere come io concepisco una vita accettabile, che è quanto più si avvicina alla mia idea di felicità.
Perchè se la mia vita non è accettabile per ME... non è una vita, è solo il trascorrere del tempo
Per fare questo, ho analizzato quello che mi è indispensabile per arrivare al mio obiettivo... è una cosa complicata, anche difficile da descrivere, un'analisi profonda in cui ho cercato di capire a cosa non potevo assolutamente rinunciare per essere in armonia con me stessa.

Per farti un esempio, veramente banale e riduttivo, ma che credo possa essere chiaro:

io posso vivere senza mio marito 
io non posso vivere dubitando di chi vive al mio fianco

Ora, se io continuo a dubitare di mio marito... non posso vivere con lui, devo operare una scelta, che avrà un costo, sicuramente alto ma... se continuassi a stare con lui, non potrei vivere e questa deve essere la mia priorità.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sembra poco aver fatto un'altra figlia, poco la famiglia?
> sticazzi


Ma pover uomo io dico...
Ma dove credi sia stato tutto sto tempo eh?
Il nostro kid?
Là a fare il paparino e il maritino 25 ore al giorno eh?

Adesso è tornato qui a sollazzarsi un pochino il ragazzino sbarazzino...no?

E lascialo divertirsi un po'...o devi ricordargli le sue prigioni?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E sticazzi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Un periodo di distacco può sempre aiutare, anche se personalmente lo trovo sempre sbagliato quando è concordato...
> 
> *Meglio allora farsi una bella e lunga vacanza da sola, in un posto lontano...*
> 
> Viaggiare si che fa sempre bene!!!




...sì, questa sì che è fantascienza !!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il mio obiettivo non è mai stato mio marito. Il mio obiettivo è riuscire a vivere come io concepisco una vita accettabile, che è quanto più si avvicina alla mia idea di felicità.
> Perchè se la mia vita non è accettabile per ME... non è una vita, è solo il trascorrere del tempo
> Per fare questo, ho analizzato quello che mi è indispensabile per arrivare al mio obiettivo... è una cosa complicata, anche difficile da descrivere, un'analisi profonda in cui ho cercato di capire a cosa non potevo assolutamente rinunciare per essere in armonia con me stessa.
> 
> ...



Ma lui non sospetta nulla al riguardo della scelta che devi fare?
In parole povere: ...della tegola che gli sta per cascare sulla testa?!!


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ferita! probabilmente quello che leggerai ti farà male, probabilmente sbaglierò anche, ma è un mio pensiero, come tutti gli altri d'altronde.
> 
> Vuoi farti del male! vuoi passare per martire, vuoi soltanto compassione!!
> Perchè dico questo ? perchè tu come noi! hai sofferto, hai subito un tradimento ed adesso lo devi metabolizzare e assorbire nella maniera giusta, ma stai sbagliando atteggiamento, e stai attenta Ferita, molto attenta!! perchè per quanto colpa tuo marito ha di averti tradito, ricordati che anche tu in una maniera o nell'altra hai contribuito. e ricordati che anche se a te non sembra tuo marito ti osserva, probabile che sta male e per colpa anche tua adesso percependo i tuoi malumori non riesce a starti accanto nella maniera in cui vorrebbe, non fare accadere questo Ferita, sarebbe un circolo vizioso.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ferita! probabilmente quello che leggerai ti farà male, probabilmente sbaglierò anche, ma è un mio pensiero, come tutti gli altri d'altronde.
> ...


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


la piu forte è colei o colui che riesce a prendere quello che desidera a sta bene.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Sta bene senza : vivere a metà.

Sta bene senza vivere una bugia.


Sta bene perchè sa quello che vuole e se lo prende. rimanendo fuori, dentro casa, sopra o sotto.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> la piu forte è colei o colui che riesce a prendere quello che desidera a sta bene.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Sta bene senza : vivere a metà.
> 
> Sta bene senza vivere una bugia.
> 
> ...



Uhmm cioè ?


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ferita! probabilmente quello che leggerai ti farà male, probabilmente sbaglierò anche, ma è un mio pensiero, come tutti gli altri d'altronde.
> ...


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm cioè ?


Ultimo, e cio' individuare cio' che ti far stare bene con te stesso, e prenderselo!

che sia rimanendo in casa, uscendo, mandando via l'altro...o che ne so.


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


 E' forte colei che sa andare oltre i propri limiti, o che almeno ci prova.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ferita! probabilmente quello che leggerai ti farà male, probabilmente sbaglierò anche, ma è un mio pensiero, come tutti gli altri d'altronde.
> 
> Vuoi farti del male! vuoi passare per martire, vuoi soltanto compassione!!
> Perchè dico questo ? perchè tu come noi! hai sofferto, hai subito un tradimento ed adesso lo devi metabolizzare e assorbire nella maniera giusta, ma stai sbagliando atteggiamento, e stai attenta Ferita, molto attenta!! perchè per quanto colpa tuo marito ha di averti tradito, ricordati che anche tu in una maniera o nell'altra hai contribuito. e ricordati che anche se a te non sembra tuo marito ti osserva, probabile che sta male e per colpa anche tua adesso percependo i tuoi malumori non riesce a starti accanto nella maniera in cui vorrebbe, non fare accadere questo Ferita, sarebbe un circolo vizioso.
> ...



E' quello che mi spaventa di più: pensare di entrare in un circolo vizioso che porta solo all'autodistruzione.
Paradossalmente sembra (e forse è) che ci amiamo più di prima.
Mio marito mi manda sms, mi accarezza, mi coccola, mi considera...non succedeva più da anni!! ....io nei miei momenti "bassi" lo tratto male ma nei momenti "alti" sono affettuosa e amorosa come non lo ero mai stata...
Insomma questo vortice nel quale siamo finiti forse non porterà solo danni.
Ho capito quello che hai voluto dirmi però, come ha già scritto Diletta, la rabbia è in agguato, specie quando penso che se non avessi trovato quello scontrino continuavamo a stare in tre tutta la vita.
E questa sua doppia vita interrotta da uno scontrino non si perdona tanto facilmente....per lo più che i due si vedono tutti i giorni in ufficio


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' forte colei che sa andare oltre i propri limiti, o che almeno ci prova.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


Io penso che sia forte chi fa la scelta più vera e non quella di comodo, a prescindere da quello che si decide di fare.


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, aiuto!
> Sto incominciando a pensare che sia tutto inutile *perché questi eventi sono insuperabili, *per quanto ci si sforzi...
> E' l'animo umano che forse si ribella.


Non è vero Diletta. Si superano. Accettando di cambiare, di ampliare la propria visione delle cose, di assimilare fatti che prima non pensavamo di tollerare. Che non vuol dire farsi andare bene tutto. Ma capire che spesso dietro a certi comportamenti ci sono delle ragioni. Anche dietro un tradimento. E se ami la persona con cui stai, se la stimi, se credi in lei, queste ragioni finirai per capirle e condividerle. All'inizio fa male, certo. Ma poi quello che la ragione comprende per prima, finisce per essere assimilato anche dal cuore.

Sai quando il 'fastidio', come l'ha definito qualcuno, persiste? Quando, forse, non c'è una sufficiente stima nei confronti della persona con cui stai. Quando guardandolo o guardandola, non riesci a vedere altro che quella piccola macchia scura... perchè non c'è abbastanza luce intorno.

Ma se quella luce c'è, rischiarerà mille altre cose molto più vere, molto più grandi... e il tradimento non sarà che un evento. Importante, decisivo, ma neutro. Che non infastidisce e non fa male.
Per me è stato così.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> La mia felicità era la famiglia...è come perseguire un miraggio perchè ormai è tutto distrutto.


Condivido pienamente, la famiglia è la cosa più importante, ma purtroppo quando si distrugge, si cercano di riattaccare i pezzi, ma non tornerà mai più unito perfettamente, farà acqua da qualche parte. Ti comprendo perfettamente.


----------



## ferita (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente, la famiglia è la cosa più importante, ma purtroppo quando si distrugge, si cercano di riattaccare i pezzi, ma non tornerà mai più unito perfettamente, farà acqua da qualche parte. Ti comprendo perfettamente.


Grazie.


----------



## kay76 (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero Diletta. Si superano. Accettando di cambiare, di ampliare la propria visione delle cose, di assimilare fatti che prima non pensavamo di tollerare. Che non vuol dire farsi andare bene tutto. Ma capire che spesso dietro a certi comportamenti ci sono delle ragioni. Anche dietro un tradimento. E se ami la persona con cui stai, se la stimi, se credi in lei, queste ragioni finirai per capirle e condividerle. All'inizio fa male, certo. Ma poi quello che la ragione comprende per prima, finisce per essere assimilato anche dal cuore.
> 
> Sai quando il 'fastidio', come l'ha definito qualcuno, persiste? Quando, forse, non c'è una sufficiente stima nei confronti della persona con cui stai. Quando guardandolo o guardandola, non riesci a vedere altro che quella piccola macchia scura... perchè non c'è abbastanza luce intorno.
> 
> ...


Belle queste parole. confortanti. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' quello che mi spaventa di più: pensare di entrare in un circolo vizioso che porta solo all'autodistruzione.
> Paradossalmente sembra (e forse è) che ci amiamo più di prima.
> Mio marito mi manda sms, mi accarezza, mi coccola, mi considera...non succedeva più da anni!! ....io nei miei momenti "bassi" lo tratto male ma nei momenti "alti" sono affettuosa e amorosa come non lo ero mai stata...
> Insomma questo vortice nel quale siamo finiti forse non porterà solo danni.
> ...


Ero sicuro che tu capissi! ( e che già sapevi  )  ma ho voluto scriverlo per un semplice motivo, così quando ti ricapita di stare giù magari pensi a quello che ho scritto io, ed allora dirai a te stessa, aòò e basta!! sorridiamo ed andiamo avanti che io di questi momenti tristi mi sono rotta letteralmente le palle!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Ultimo, e cio' individuare cio' che ti far stare bene con te stesso, e prenderselo!
> 
> che sia rimanendo in casa, uscendo, mandando via l'altro...o che ne so.


Troppo semplice così, e non sto dicendo che non sia vero, ma queste frasi mi sembrano prive di tutto ed assolutamente vuote, ecco perchè ti ho scritto cioè, era una maniera per cercare di capire, e farti eventualmente esprimere, ma hai risposto nella stessa maniera in pratica.


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pover uomo io dico...
> Ma dove credi sia stato tutto sto tempo eh?
> Il nostro kid?
> Là a fare il paparino e il maritino 25 ore al giorno eh?
> ...


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita Kid...resto senza parole!
> Perché dici questo?
> Troppo impegnativo, troppo dolore, troppo di tutto....?
> E per ritrovarsi una coppia troppo diversa?


Perchè si soffre molto per una cosa che comunque... non sarà mai più la stessa. Tutto qui. Non è pessimismo.


----------



## Kid (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sembra poco aver fatto un'altra figlia, poco la famiglia?
> sticazzi


Naturalmente mi riferivo solo al rapporto col partner. Cià che vi ruota attorno rappresenta tutta la mia vita, non potrei farne a meno. E forse è quello che in fin dei conti mi fa accontantare: se vedo mia moglie mi ricordo di tutti i momenti belli che abbiamo vissuto e ciò che abbiamo costruito insieme.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente, la famiglia è la cosa più importante, ma purtroppo quando si distrugge, si cercano di riattaccare i pezzi, ma non tornerà mai più unito perfettamente, farà acqua da qualche parte. Ti comprendo perfettamente.



E' l'esatto contrario invece! chi apre gli occhi saprà godersi la famiglia ed anche la vita sotto tutte le sue forme.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


E' più forte la persona (senza distinzione di genere) che sa essere sincera tanto con gli altri che con sè, e mostra il coraggio di scegliere con onestà, senza riserve, senza rancori.
Le dimostrazioni di forza in altro senso le lascerei ai gorilla.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' più forte la persona (senza distinzione di genere) che sa essere sincera tanto con gli altri che con sè, e mostra il coraggio di scegliere con onestà, senza riserve, senza rancori.
> Le dimostrazioni di forza in altro senso le lascerei ai gorilla.


:up::up::up: E questo vale soprattutto per chi decide di rimanere dopo un tradimento. Ed anche per chi decide di separarsi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up: E questo vale soprattutto per chi decide di rimanere dopo un tradimento. Ed anche per chi decide di separarsi.


Di fronte ad un tradimento ci si chiede sempre se si deve o meno _"perdonare"._
Io non permetterei nemmeno al padreterno di perdonarmi, figuriamoci un mio pari!
Il tradimento è un atto di debolezza, quindi la vera domanda da porsi in questi casi è solo: _"sono disposto a vivere con una persona che ha dimostrato di poter sbagliare oltre quanto comunemente io sarei disposto ad accettare?"_


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui non sospetta nulla al riguardo della scelta che devi fare?
> In parole povere: ...della tegola che gli sta per cascare sulla testa?!!


Aspetta Diletta, non mi sono spiegata... era un esempio quello che ho fatto, se fosse così semplice sarebbe terribile.
Quello che volevo dire è che adesso ho chiaro il mio obbiettivo, quello che mi è indispensabile per stare bene, e solo questo fatto mi ha tolto dal marasma emotivo che stavo vivendo prima, quello delle domande senza alcuna risposta, quello del ciclo infinito in cui ogni giorno mi ritrovavo al punto di partenza.
Mi sono ricordata di una cosa che in realtà dovevo sapere benissimo: quando non hai la soluzione ad un problema, allora non è quello il tuo problema, lo hai male individuato.
E io inizialmente mi ponevo il problema di come 'annullare' quello che era successo, perchè pensavo che così sarei stata bene. Ma ho capito che non è possibile, quindi ho smesso di pormi quel problema.
Nel frattempo ho preso atto di essere anche cambiata molto, di avere nuove esigenze.
Allora mi sono posta un nuovo problema: come posso tornare a stare bene, a sentirmi felice, cosa in realtà mi potrebbe, per come sono ora, rendere di nuovo serena e contenta di e per me stessa?

E ho individuato una serie di condizioni che sono indispensabili per realizzare il mio obbiettivo, e che sono realizzabili, o CON mio marito o SENZA di lui.
Adesso... vediamo, no? Non dipende solo da me. 
Io non intendo rinunciare ai miei obbiettivi.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte ad un tradimento ci si chiede sempre se si deve o meno _"perdonare"._
> Io non permetterei nemmeno al padreterno di perdonarmi, figuriamoci un mio pari!
> Il tradimento è un atto di debolezza, quindi la vera domanda da porsi in questi casi è solo: _"sono disposto a vivere con una persona che ha dimostrato di poter sbagliare oltre quanto comunemente io sarei disposto ad accettare?"_



Infatti!! e sempre e più volte ho scritto anche io questo, perdonare è una prerogativa di Dio, noi possiamo soltanto prendere atto di tutto e scegliere la via che vogliamo, e soprattutto fare di tutto per perseguirla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti!! e sempre e più volte ho scritto anche io questo, perdonare è una prerogativa di Dio, noi possiamo soltanto prendere atto di tutto e scegliere la via che vogliamo, e soprattutto fare di tutto per perseguirla.


Premesso che io sono del tutto agnostico, quindi la citazione del padreterno era solo per fare un esempio estremo, considero, come già a suo tempo frequentemente scritto qui, che il perdono sia qualcosa di ben diverso da quello che si crede. 
Si pensa di "concedere" il perdono, ma in realtà si carica sulle spalle del perdonato un fardello ulteriore: oltre la colpa, pure un debito morale con chi lo ha perdonato. Il perdono è un'invenzione tipicamente cattolica, strumento di ricatto e basta.

Occhio: far di tutto per perseguire la vita che vogliamo significa pure essere disposti a pagarne le spese, tutte, e ad un prezzo che difficilmente saremo noi a decidere.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono del tutto agnostico, quindi la citazione del padreterno era solo per fare un esempio estremo, considero, come già a suo tempo frequentemente scritto qui, che il perdono sia qualcosa di ben diverso da quello che si crede.
> Si pensa di "concedere" il perdono, ma in realtà si carica sulle spalle del perdonato un fardello ulteriore: oltre la colpa, pure un debito morale con chi lo ha perdonato.* Il perdono è un'invenzione tipicamente cattolica, strumento di ricatto e basta.
> 
> *Occhio: far di tutto per perseguire la vita che vogliamo significa pure essere disposti a pagarne le spese, tutte, e ad un prezzo che difficilmente saremo noi a decidere.


ma non è vero, dipende da chi perdona e dall'autenticità .
con tutta l'indifferenza che provo per la cultura cattolica credo che spesso gli si diano troppe responsabilità e importanza


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero, dipende da chi perdona e dall'autenticità .
> con tutta l'indifferenza che provo per la cultura cattolica credo che spesso gli si diano troppe responsabilità e importanza


Perdono presuppone una sorta di superiorità, un diritto a giudicare. Dal mio punto di vista non praticabile tra esseri umani. Chi fosse realmente superiore ha la possibilità di comprendere, quindi non ha bisogno di perdonare. Chi fosse limitato non può giudicare i limiti altrui, donde........


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che sia forte chi fa la scelta più vera e non quella di comodo, a prescindere da quello che si decide di fare.


Te mùcala di dire le stesse cose che dico io con parole diverse!


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte ad un tradimento ci si chiede sempre se si deve o meno _"perdonare"._
> Io non permetterei nemmeno al padreterno di perdonarmi, figuriamoci un mio pari!
> *Il tradimento è un atto di debolezza*, quindi la vera domanda da porsi in questi casi è solo: _"sono disposto a vivere con una persona che ha dimostrato di poter sbagliare oltre quanto comunemente io sarei disposto ad accettare?"_


Non sempre.

A volte, poche forse, è un passaggio, un'esperienza quasi necessaria.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perdono presuppone una sorta di superiorità, un diritto a giudicare. Dal mio punto di vista non praticabile tra esseri umani. Chi fosse realmente superiore ha la possibilità di comprendere, quindi non ha bisogno di perdonare. Chi fosse limitato non può giudicare i limiti altrui, donde........


il perdono presuppone solo la voglia di capire l'errore dell'altro anche attraverso i propri limiti


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perdono presuppone una sorta di superiorità, un diritto a giudicare. Dal mio punto di vista non praticabile tra esseri umani. Chi fosse realmente superiore ha la possibilità di comprendere, quindi non ha bisogno di perdonare. Chi fosse limitato non può giudicare i limiti altrui, donde........


Sono d'accordo al 100%.

Io stessa non ho mai cercato di perdonare, ma di capire. E capendo, alla fine, non ho mai avuto bisogno di perdonare un bel niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si pensa di "concedere" il perdono, ma in realtà si carica sulle spalle del perdonato un fardello ulteriore: oltre la colpa, pure un debito morale con chi lo ha perdonato. Il perdono è un'invenzione tipicamente cattolica, strumento di ricatto e basta.
> 
> Occhio: far di tutto per perseguire la vita che vogliamo significa pure essere disposti a pagarne le spese, tutte, e ad un prezzo che difficilmente saremo noi a decidere.


Non sono d'accordo... prima di tutto perchè è una rivoluzione cristiana e non un'invenzione cattolica e lo testimoniano secoli di persecuzioni e guerre, quando il cattolicesimo era ancora più lontano di adesso al cristianesimo.
In secondo luogo, il concetto di perdono include la cancellazione di ogni debito (questo anche nel padre nostro, che è appunto una preghiera cristiana), almeno così dovrebbe essere applicato: quello cui ti riferisci tu è l'espiazione, invenzione cattolica nata per trarre profitto dalle debolezze umane. Ma se ti perdono, la storia è finita qui, non mi devi nulla, non ti rinfaccerò mai nulla. Il problema è metterlo in atto. Mica facile. Però il limite è il nostro, non del concetto.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perdono presuppone una sorta di superiorità, un diritto a giudicare. Dal mio punto di vista non praticabile tra esseri umani. Chi fosse realmente superiore ha la possibilità di comprendere, quindi non ha bisogno di perdonare. Chi fosse limitato non può giudicare i limiti altrui, donde........


Scusa ma famme capi'....

se tua moglie dovesse ricadere nella "debolezza" tu ti limiteresti di nuovo soltanto a capire perche' ammetti di essere limitato?

ti sei dato un numero per fare scattare altro visto che il perdono non e' contemplato??


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Perdono presuppone una sorta di superiorità, un diritto a giudicare. Dal mio punto di vista non praticabile tra esseri umani. Chi fosse realmente superiore ha la possibilità di comprendere, quindi non ha bisogno di perdonare. Chi fosse limitato non può giudicare i limiti altrui, donde........


Non sono d'accordo neppure su questo. Chi perdona lo fa perchè è riuscito a comprendere totalmente chi sta perdonando... come una madre perdona il figlio che fa la marachella, e se la ricorda, lo fa con un sorriso. Il perdono è qualcosa di davvero potente, quando è sincero.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... prima di tutto perchè è una rivoluzione cristiana e non un'invenzione cattolica e lo testimoniano secoli di persecuzioni e guerre, quando il cattolicesimo era ancora più lontano di adesso al cristianesimo.
> In secondo luogo, il concetto di perdono include la cancellazione di ogni debito (questo anche nel padre nostro, che è appunto una preghiera cristiana), almeno così dovrebbe essere applicato: quello cui ti riferisci tu è l'espiazione, invenzione cattolica nata per trarre profitto dalle debolezze umane. Ma se ti perdono, la storia è finita qui, non mi devi nulla, non ti rinfaccerò mai nulla. Il problema è metterlo in atto. Mica facile. Però il limite è il nostro, non del concetto.


Ed aggiungi che il tutto passa dalla confessione che per la chiesa e' sempre stata uno strumento politico...

e con l'uso politico ha controllato le masse....di pecore....behhhh...

addaveni' baffone...

ahahahahah


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... prima di tutto perchè è una rivoluzione cristiana e non un'invenzione cattolica e lo testimoniano secoli di persecuzioni e guerre, quando il cattolicesimo era ancora più lontano di adesso al cristianesimo.
> In secondo luogo, il concetto di perdono include la cancellazione di ogni debito (questo anche nel padre nostro, che è appunto una preghiera cristiana), almeno così dovrebbe essere applicato: quello cui ti riferisci tu è l'espiazione, invenzione cattolica nata per trarre profitto dalle debolezze umane. Ma se ti perdono, la storia è finita qui, non mi devi nulla, non ti rinfaccerò mai nulla. Il problema è metterlo in atto. Mica facile. Però il limite è il nostro, non del concetto.


Purtroppo "perdono" è solo una parola, e soffre dell'uso che se ne fa a seconda degli ambienti e delle epoche. Secoli di cultura cattolica ci hanno insegnato a "concedere" il perdono, e quindi è l'idea di _concedere_ unitamente al principio cristiano di _perdono_ ad essere profondamente sbagliata.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sempre.
> 
> A volte, poche forse, è un passaggio, un'esperienza quasi necessaria.


Tradire, in sè significa mancare a quanto promesso, quindi se si forma una coppia basata sulla fedeltà reciproca, tradire questo accordo è un gesto di debolezza. Intendo come tale anche la presunzione di poterselo permettere, in quanto la presunzione in sè è sintomo di debolezza a sua volta.
Che poi sia pure un passaggio, a volte perfino necessario, è un'altra questione. Il più delle volte abbiamo necessità di pestare il naso sui nostri limiti per capirli, ma sempre limiti restano


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo "perdono" è solo una parola, e soffre dell'uso che se ne fa a seconda degli ambienti e delle epoche. Secoli di cultura cattolica ci hanno insegnato a "concedere" il perdono, e quindi è l'idea di _concedere_ unitamente al principio cristiano di _perdono_ ad essere profondamente sbagliata.


Allora ho fatto bene a smettere di frequentare certi posti , pensare che nonna poveretta diceva che avrei preso delle brutte abitudini....


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo "perdono" è solo una parola, e soffre dell'uso che se ne fa a seconda degli ambienti e delle epoche. Secoli di cultura cattolica ci hanno insegnato a "concedere" il perdono, e quindi è l'idea di _concedere_ unitamente al principio cristiano di _perdono_ ad essere profondamente sbagliata.


chiesa a parte anche in diritto si concede un'attenuante, uno sconto di pena etc a chi delinque. in questo caso è una "superiorita"  di chi è nel "giusto" verso chi "sbaglia"
oggettiva?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il perdono presuppone solo la voglia di capire l'errore dell'altro anche attraverso i propri limiti


Se capisci l'errore di una altro non hai nulla da perdonare, se non lo capisci per limiti tuoi, non lo puoi giudicare, quindi non puoi perdonarlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se capisci l'errore di una altro non hai nulla da perdonare, se non lo capisci per limiti tuoi, non lo puoi giudicare, quindi non puoi perdonarlo


Se comprendi l'errore dell'altro... lo hai già perdonato. Il perdono è proprio quello. Non si rinfacciano le cose che si sono comprese, ma quelle che ci risulano estranee.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se capisci l'errore di una altro non hai nulla da perdonare, se non lo capisci per limiti tuoi, non lo puoi giudicare, quindi non puoi perdonarlo


no, se capisco è perché ho grande capacità di com-prensione e accoglienza:mrgreen:
io questa cosa del non giudizio non la digerisco perché mi pare tanto una cosetta bella da scrivere e da dire quasi impossibile da applicare poi nella vita quotidiana quando giudichiamo anche il respiro dell'uccellino che passa sereno dal nostro davanzale.virgola


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiesa a parte anche in diritto si concede un'attenuante, uno sconto di pena etc a chi delinque. in questo caso è una "superiorita"  di chi è nel "giusto" verso chi "sbaglia"
> oggettiva?


Difatti io personalmente aborro il concetto di "diritto" come è inteso comunemente. La società deve difendersi da chi delinque, ma proprio questa necessità presuppone una debolezza, quindi un non diritto a giudicare. Nel momento in cui la società giudica un elemento pericoloso e lo punisce, se ne accolla pure la responsabilità, in quanto ognuno nasce libero, ed è la società con le sue debolezze che ne limita la libertà. Un assassino è tale in quanto si prende qualcosa, la vita, di un altro individuo. Nel caso ipotetico che nessuno fosse passibile di essere ucciso, l'assassino non sarebbe tale. 
La società ha bisogno di difendersi, ma si accolla pure il peso morale della limitazione della libertà dei suoi elementi che subiscono tale difesa. Nessuno ha diritto di giudicare. Al limite può averne bisogno, e questa è ben altra cosa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora ho fatto bene a smettere di frequentare certi posti , pensare che nonna poveretta diceva che avrei preso delle brutte abitudini....


Sante donne le nonne.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, se capisco è perché ho grande capacità di com-prensione e accoglienza:mrgreen:
> io questa cosa del non giudizio non la digerisco perché mi pare tanto una cosetta bella da scrivere e da dire quasi impossibile da applicare poi nella vita quotidiana quando giudichiamo anche il respiro dell'uccellino che passa sereno dal nostro davanzale.virgola


Punto, due punti, a capo.

Difatti io ammetto che pur pensando come dico, non sempre riesco a mettere in pratica i miei principi, proprio perchè troppo pesanti. Ma non li rinnego per questo, anzi, tento sempre di essere, (a questo punto si) giudice di me stesso, e non ho molta clemenza.
Tento di comprendere le mie debolezze senza giustificarle.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiesa a parte anche in diritto si concede un'attenuante, uno sconto di pena etc a chi delinque. in questo caso è una "superiorita"  di chi è nel "giusto" verso chi "sbaglia"
> oggettiva?


In quel caso lo Stato dimostra la sua superiorita' intesa come forza e se la famigghia e' la cellula della societa' non capisco perche'  si debba dare accezione negativa a chi perdona, dimostrando la sua forza rispetto al debole che sgarra col partner... 

per me chi lo fa, edulcora le pilloline indigeste...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono del tutto agnostico, quindi la citazione del padreterno era solo per fare un esempio estremo, considero, come già a suo tempo frequentemente scritto qui, che il perdono sia qualcosa di ben diverso da quello che si crede.
> Si pensa di "concedere" il perdono, ma in realtà si carica sulle spalle del perdonato un fardello ulteriore: oltre la colpa, pure un debito morale con chi lo ha perdonato. Il perdono è un'invenzione tipicamente cattolica, strumento di ricatto e basta.
> 
> Occhio: far di tutto per perseguire la vita che vogliamo significa pure essere disposti a pagarne le spese, tutte, e ad un prezzo che difficilmente saremo noi a decidere.



Senti Alce Veloce, la vita è fatta di tutto, del bello del brutto, di guai di benessere, insomma è la vita! sarebbe troppo facile viverla con uno schiocco di dita, però una cosa la so con certezza, che bisogna viverla, e viverla vuol dire farsi padroni della vita, se poi tu o io, affrontiamo le situazioni in maniera diversa, è perchè siamo diversi, ma entrambi sappiamo bene che è meglio un sorriso che un restare indifferenti, che è meglio pensare positivo che in maniera negativa. debiti morali, spese, e prezzi da pagare talvolta siamo noi soltanto che vogliamo amplificarli, come se la sofferenza facesse parte di un qualcosa che ci rende felici.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al 100%.
> 
> Io stessa non ho mai cercato di perdonare, ma di capire. E capendo, alla fine, non ho mai avuto bisogno di perdonare un bel niente.



Mo vi faccio un esempio estremo, a voi vostro figlio ch ne so di 12 anni vi fa o vi dice uno sgarbo all quale rimanete senza fiato, che mi dite lo perdonate o no? 
E non cominciate a fare pensieri filosofici o quant'altro eh!! perchè la do io la risposta per voi, lo perdonate eccome!! quindi se accettate che è vostro figlio, quindi persona che sapete con assolutamente certezza che amate e che vi ama col cavolo non lo perdonate.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti Alce Veloce, la vita è fatta di tutto, del bello del brutto, di guai di benessere, insomma è la vita! sarebbe troppo facile viverla con uno schiocco di dita, però una cosa la so con certezza, che bisogna viverla, e viverla vuol dire farsi padroni della vita, se poi tu o io, affrontiamo le situazioni in maniera diversa, è perchè siamo diversi, ma entrambi sappiamo bene che è meglio un sorriso che un restare indifferenti, che è meglio pensare positivo che in maniera negativa. debiti morali, spese, e prezzi da pagare talvolta siamo noi soltanto che vogliamo amplificarli, come se la sofferenza facesse parte di un qualcosa che ci rende felici.


Ok, ok, basta che poi non ti lamenti quando qualcuno per seguire la propria vita pesta i piedi alla tua, visto che per perseguire la tua a tutti i costi ne pesterai di sicuro di piedi altrui......


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo vi faccio un esempio estremo, a voi vostro figlio ch ne so di 12 anni vi fa o vi dice uno sgarbo all quale rimanete senza fiato, che mi dite lo perdonate o no?
> E non cominciate a fare pensieri filosofici o quant'altro eh!! perchè la do io la risposta per voi, lo perdonate eccome!! quindi se accettate che è vostro figlio, quindi persona che sapete con assolutamente certezza che amate e che vi ama col cavolo non lo perdonate.


Io non riesco a paragonare un uomo, con cui ho un rapporto alla pari, ad un figlio, che dipende da me e per il quale sono responsabile, sempre e comunque.

Io un compagno non lo perdono, ma non perchè mi rifiuto di farlo. Semplicemente perchè non mi sento nella posizione di 'potere' che, nella MIA visione del perdono, è quella di chi lo concede.

Ma questa è la mia concezione del perdono...una cosa che cade dall'alto. Capisco che per altri non sia così.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ok, basta che poi non ti lamenti quando qualcuno per seguire la propria vita pesta i piedi alla tua, visto che per perseguire la tua a tutti i costi ne pesterai di sicuro di piedi altrui......



Si chiama vita quella che stai descrivendo, in maniera pessimistica.
 Pensa invece se tu mi avessi scritto: ok ok ma non ti lamentare se per seguire certe tue idee magari ti ricapita di dover soffrire, però forte della tua esperienza di vita sono sicuro che affronterai il tutto con le giuste misure. E qua cominciamo ad essere ottimisti no ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo vi faccio un esempio estremo, a voi vostro figlio ch ne so di 12 anni vi fa o vi dice uno sgarbo all quale rimanete senza fiato, che mi dite lo perdonate o no?
> E non cominciate a fare pensieri filosofici o quant'altro eh!! perchè la do io la risposta per voi, lo perdonate eccome!! quindi se accettate che è vostro figlio, quindi persona che sapete con assolutamente certezza che amate e che vi ama col cavolo non lo perdonate.


Io non ho bisogno di perdonare mio figlio!
Io tento di comprenderlo, e tento di insegnargli qualcosa, il che significa anche, a volte, porgli dei limiti. 
Io non credo nella "punizione", bensì nell'insegnamento. La punizione in sè non ha nulla di propedeutico. Se mio figlio sbaglia, gli faccio capire l'errore e gli insegno ad evitarlo in futuro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riesco a paragonare un uomo, con cui ho un rapporto alla pari, ad un figlio, che dipende da me e per il quale sono responsabile, sempre e comunque.
> 
> Io un compagno non lo perdono, ma non perchè mi rifiuto di farlo. Semplicemente perchè non mi sento nella posizione di 'potere' che, nella MIA visione del perdono, è quella di chi lo concede.
> 
> Ma questa è la mia concezione del perdono...una cosa che cade dall'alto. Capisco che per altri non sia così.


Sole a parte che il mio era un esempio estremo. Poi per quello che riguarda la mia situazione, dico che, io non ho nulla da perdonare ne ad un mio ipotetico figlio che... ne a mia moglie che mi ha tradito, posso solo prendere atto di tutto quello che succede, e succede anche perchè in buona parte io l'ho voluto, consapevolmente e no, e vado avanti traendo il bello ed il brutto di tutto quello che ho passato e passerò.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si chiama vita quella che stai descrivendo, in maniera pessimistica.
> Pensa invece se tu mi avessi scritto: ok ok ma non ti lamentare se per seguire certe tue idee magari ti ricapita di dover soffrire, però forte della tua esperienza di vita sono sicuro che affronterai il tutto con le giuste misure. E qua cominciamo ad essere ottimisti no ?


Ok, allora comincia con lo smettere di mangiare e respirare, che quello che consumi lo togli pure a me ed al resto del mondo......
E non dirmi che lo paghi, perchè alla fine finirà tutto, e non si mangiano i soldi.

Magari tentare di vivere rompendo meno le palle possibile potrebbe essere un'alternativa? E ti assicuro che io sono moooooooooooolto ottimista! Vedo il bene ovunque, e mi gusto ogni goccia della vita.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di perdonare mio figlio!
> Io tento di comprenderlo, e tento di insegnargli qualcosa, il che significa anche, a volte, porgli dei limiti.
> Io non credo nella "punizione", bensì nell'insegnamento. La punizione in sè non ha nulla di propedeutico. Se mio figlio sbaglia, gli faccio capire l'errore e gli insegno ad evitarlo in futuro.


Ecco! io questo faccio! lo faccio con me con i miei figli con mia moglie e con tutto quello che è la mia vita, Perchè la vita è questa! e siamo noi stessi i fautori di essa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Prima di essere frainteso: intendo non rompere le palle a nessuno, ma in senso generale, non era rivolto a te o ad altri presenti


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora comincia con lo smettere di mangiare e respirare, che quello che consumi lo togli pure a me ed al resto del mondo......
> E non dirmi che lo paghi, perchè alla fine finirà tutto, e non si mangiano i soldi.
> 
> Magari tentare di vivere rompendo meno le palle possibile potrebbe essere un'alternativa? E ti assicuro che io sono moooooooooooolto ottimista! Vedo il bene ovunque, e mi gusto ogni goccia della vita.


Sbaglio o stai estremizzando? una via di mezzo no eh ?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prima di essere frainteso: intendo non rompere le palle a nessuno, ma in senso generale, non era rivolto a te o ad altri presenti



 lo avevo capito 
A domani at salut .


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o stai estremizzando? una via di mezzo no eh ?


Chiaro che è un esempio estremo, ma è reale! L'Entropia è in aumento costante, e fra qualche milione di anni avremo il culo gelato, questo parrebbe un fatto -
La via di mezzo è proprio quello che ti ho proposto: vivere la propria vita accettando quella degli altri. Nulla di più.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lo avevo capito
> A domani at salut .


Ciauuuuu :ciao:


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Se comprendi l'errore dell'altro... lo hai già perdonato.* Il perdono è proprio quello. Non si rinfacciano le cose che si sono comprese, ma quelle che ci risulano estranee.



Sbri, sugli obiettivi da raggiungere: è ovvio che fai più che bene ad impegnarti in questo (in risposta al post precedente...) e ti faccio il mio in bocca al lupo! 


Su quanto espresso, non posso condividere in pieno: la comprensione dell'errore è il primo passo, poi seguirà l'accettazione che dovrebbe aprire la strada al perdono.
Purtroppo, l'ultimo step non è sempre automatico, per quello ho usato il condizionale.
Per lo meno, non lo è per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbri, sugli obiettivi da raggiungere: è ovvio che fai più che bene ad impegnarti in questo (in risposta al post precedente...) e ti faccio il mio in bocca al lupo!
> 
> 
> Su quanto espresso, non posso condividere in pieno: la comprensione dell'errore è il primo passo, poi seguirà l'accettazione che dovrebbe aprire la strada al perdono.
> ...


e' durissima Diletta... io sono ferma al primo step :mrgreen:... però ci provo!


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

Oggi sono uscita con un mio amico (solo amico!), questa sera cenetta con una mia amica...forse potrei fare qualcosa con un'altra amica anche domani sera...
Penso che uscire di casa sia l'unico sistema per non pensare.
La famiglia ormai è distrutta, la convivenza (e cioè quiello che rimane...) sarà sicuramente meno impegnativa per me, cercherò altri interessi, per forza


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:


E' più forte e coraggiosa colei che caccia via il marito.
Ricominciare daccapo è molto più dura che resistere.
Però cacciarlo per una scappatella non è il caso, sia chiaro.

Hiro


----------



## Eliade (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' più forte e coraggiosa colei che caccia via il marito.
> Ricominciare daccapo è molto più dura che resistere.
> Però cacciarlo per una scappatella non è il caso, sia chiaro.
> 
> Hiro


Quanto dura per te una scappatella? :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' più forte e coraggiosa colei che caccia via il marito.
> Ricominciare daccapo è molto più dura che resistere.
> Però cacciarlo per una scappatella non è il caso, sia chiaro.
> 
> Hiro


Dipende sempre da che interessi materiali e non ci sono in gioco.
Fidati, una donna può cacciare un marito anche per molto meno di una scappatella.
Ma se vogliamo metterla così, la scappatella serve come ottimo pretesto no?
Hai osato farmi questo affronto?
Ora paghi.

Poi dipende sempre dalla natura del marito.
E dalla natura della moglie.

Molti neanche tentano di ricominciare daccapo.

Semplicemente se ne fregano e passano oltre.

Penso che siano sempre molto tristi i rapporti matrimoniali basati su celodurismo vs perfidia.

Per me è più forte chi resta al timone di una famiglia, qualsiasi cosa capiti!

Questo per me è avere palle, non fare scappatelle.


----------



## job (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte ad un tradimento ci si chiede sempre se si deve o meno _"perdonare"._
> Io non permetterei nemmeno al padreterno di perdonarmi, figuriamoci un mio pari!
> Il tradimento è un atto di debolezza, quindi la vera domanda da porsi in questi casi è solo: _"sono disposto a vivere con una persona che ha dimostrato di poter sbagliare oltre quanto comunemente io sarei disposto ad accettare?"_


Il perdono fa bene al tradito, lo libera da inutili zavorre fatte di emozioni congelate, di frustrazioni, di rabbia, di rancori ecc. Perdonando il tradito può ricominciare a camminare.
È sostanzialmente un atto egoista: chi perdona pensa a se stesso, alla sua sopravvivenza, poco si importa com il traditore.
Chi perdona non si sente per nulla superiore: getta le armi, rinuncia a giudicare e a condannare l'altro.
A mio avviso, per il proprio bene, é giusto sforzarsi di perdonare sempre.
Perdonare non significa che si debba per forza continuare a vivere assieme, il tradimento è un avvenimento talmente straziante che per molte persone la soluzione migliore è quella della separazione.
È come dici tu, bisogna rispondere a questa domanda: _"sono disposto a vivere con una persona che ha dimostrato di poter sbagliare oltre quanto comunemente io sarei disposto ad accettare?"._
Entrambe le scelte sono dignitose (e anche dolorose) ma se si sceglie di continuare a vivere assieme al traditore bisogna mettere una pietra sopra il passato e andare avanti.
Anche il traditore deve imparare a perdonarsi. Il dolore che prova il traditore pentito a volte è superiore a quello del tradito perché in cuor suo non ha nemmeno la consolazione di trovarsi dalla parte del giusto.
Anche se il tradito decide per la separazione, il traditore pentito deve comunque sforzarsi di perdonare se stesso.
Credo che senza il perdono del tradito e del traditore difficilmente una coppia potrà uscire dal pantano di un tradimento.


----------



## job (16 Marzo 2012)

Riporto qui sotto un articolo che parla del perdono.

http://benvenutiinparadiso.wordpress.com/2007/12/20/perdono-liberarsi-da-rancori/



Qui, Katherine M. Piderman, Ph.D., cappellano del personale al Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn., discute il perdono e come esso può guidarvi nel cammino del benessere fisico, emozionale e spirituale.

*Cos’è il perdono?*
Non c’è definizione del perdono. Ma in generale, il perdono è una decisione di lasciar andare risentimento e pensieri di vendetta. Perdono è l’atto di slegare voi stessi da pensieri e sentimenti che vi legano all’offesa commessa contro di voi. Questo può ridurre il potere che questi sentimenti hanno altrimenti su di voi, così che voi potete vivere una vita più libera e più felice nel presente. Il perdono può anche condurre a sentimenti di comprensione, empatia e compassione per la persona che vi ha ferito.
*Perdonare qualcuno significa che voi state dimenticando o condonando quello che è successo?*
Assolutamente no! Perdonare non è lo stesso che dimenticare quello che vi è successo. L’atto che vi ha ferito o offeso può rimanere per sempre una parte della vostra vita. Ma perdonare può allentare la presa su di voi e aiutarvi a focalizzare su altre, positive parti della vostra vita. Perdonare non significa nemmeno che voi negate la responsabilità dell’altro nell’avervi offeso. E non minimizza e giustifica l’errore. Voi potete perdonare la persona senza scusare l’atto.
*Quali sono i benefici di perdonare qualcuno?*
I ricercatori si sono interessati nello studiare gli effetti di avere attitudine a non perdonare e a perdonare. La prova si basa sul fatto che mantenere rancori e amarezza risulta in problemi di salute a lungo termine. Il perdono, d’altro canto, offre numerosi benefici, inclusi:
* pressione sanguigna più bassa 
* riduzione dello stress 
* meno ostilità 
* capacità di gestire meglio la rabbia 
* più basso ritmo cardiaco 
* più basso rischio di abuso di droghe e alcol 
* minori sintomi di depressione 
* minori sintomi di ansietà 
* riduzioni di dolori cronici 
* più amicizie 
* relazioni più sane 
* maggiore benessere religioso e spirituale 
* migliorato benessere fisiologico
*Perché noi tratteniamo rancori e diventiamo risentiti e non perdoniamo?*
Le persone che è più probabile ci possano ferire sono proprio quelle più vicino a noi – i nostri partner, amici, fratelli e genitori. Quando siamo feriti da qualcuno che amiamo o confidiamo – sia che si tratti di una bugia, un tradimento, un rifiuto un abuso o un insulto – può essere estremamente difficile da superare. Anche la minima offesa può portare a grandi conflitti.
Quando voi patite un’offesa dalle azioni o le parole di qualcuno, sia che sia intenzionale o no, voi potete cominciare a percepire sentimenti negativi come rabbia, confusione o tristezza, specialmente quando è qualcuno vicino a voi. Questi sentimenti possono essere ridotti all’inizio. Ma se voi non li affrontate subito, essi possono diventare più grandi e più potenti. Essi possono pure cominciare a prevalicare sui sentimenti positivi. Rancore nutrito da risentimento, vendetta e ostilità prendono piede quando vi soffermate su eventi o situazioni penose, che si ripresentano nella vostra mente molte volte.
Subito, voi potete ritrovarvi ingoiati dalla vostra stessa amarezza o senso di ingiustizia. Voi potete sentirvi intrappolati e potete non vedere la via d’uscita. È molto duro lasciar andare i rancori a questo punto e invece voi potete rimanere pieni di risentimento e incapaci di perdonare.
*Come faccio a sapere quando è tempo di provare a perdonare?*
Quando noi tratteniamo dolori, vecchi rancori, amarezza e persino odio, molte aree della nostra vita possono risentirne. Se noi non perdoniamo, siamo noi stessi a pagarne il prezzo all’infinito. Noi possiamo arrivare a portare la nostra amarezza e la rabbia in ogni relazione e nuova esperienza. Le nostre vite possono essere così inviluppate nel male da impedirci di gioire nel presente. Altri segni che possano invogliare a perdonare sono:
* soffermarsi sugli eventi che circondano l’offesa 
* sentire da altri che voi fate la vittima o che sguazzate nell’autocommiserazione 
* essere evitato da famiglia e amici perché non gradiscono la vostra compagnia 
* avere scoppi di rabbia alla più piccola mancanza di rispetto
* sentirsi spesso incompreso 
* bere eccessivamente, fumare o usare droghe per provare a tenere a bada il dolore 
* avere sintomi di depressione o ansietà 
* essere consumati da desideri di vendetta o punizione 
* pensare automaticamente il peggio di persone o situazioni 
* rimpiangere la perdita di una preziosa relazione 
* sentire che la vostra vita non ha senso 
* sentirsi in conflitto con i vostri credo religiosi o spirituali
la linea di fondo è che voi spesso rischiate di sentirvi miserabili nella vostra vita attuale.
*Come posso raggiungere lo stato del perdono?*
Il perdono è un impegno per un processo di cambiamento. Esso può essere difficile e può prendere tempo. Ognuno si muove verso il perdono in modo un po’ differente. Un passo è riconoscere il valore del perdono e l’importanza nelle nostre vite ad un dato tempo. Un altro è di riflettere sui fatti della situazione, come abbiamo reagito e come questa combinazione ha condizionato le nostre vite, la nostra salute e il nostro benessere.
Poi, come siamo pronti, noi possiamo attivamente scegliere di perdonare colui che ci ha offeso. In questo modo, noi ci tiriamo fuori dal ruolo di vittima e scarichiamo il controllo e il potere che la persona e la situazione che ci hanno recato offesa hanno avuto sulle nostre vite.
Perdonare anche significa che noi cambiamo vecchi schemi di credo e azione che sono pilotati dalla nostra amarezza. Come noi lasciamo andare rancori, noi non delimiteremo più le nostre vite da come siamo stati feriti, e potremmo persino trovare compassione e comprensione.

*Che succede se io non posso perdonare qualcuno?*
Perdonare può essere una gran bella sfida. Può essere particolarmente difficile perdonare qualcuno che non ammette il torto o che non accenna ad un pentimento. Tenete in mente che il beneficiario primo del perdono siete voi stessi. Se vi sentite bloccati, può essere utile prendere del tempo, parlare con una persona che voi considerate saggia e compassionevole, come una guida spirituale, un assistente sociale o un imparziale membro della famiglia o amico.
Può anche essere utile riflettere sulle volte che voi avete ferito altri e su quelli che hanno perdonato voi. Se voi ricordate come vi siete sentiti, può aiutarvi per capire la posizione della persona che vi ha ferito. Può anche essere utile pregare, usare meditazioni guidate. In ogni caso, se l’intenzione di perdonare è presente, il perdono verrà a tempo debito.
*Il perdono garantisce la riconciliazione?*
Non sempre. In alcuni casi, la riconciliazione può essere impossibile perché chi ha offeso è morto. In altri casi, la riconciliazione può non essere appropriata. Specialmente se voi siete stati attaccati o assaltati. Ma anche in quei casi, il perdono è ancora possibile, persino se non lo è la riconciliazione.
D’altro canto, se l’evento penoso ha coinvolto un membro della famiglia o un amico prezioso, il perdono può portare alla riconciliazione. Questo può non accadere subito, dato che entrambi potreste aver bisogno di tempo per ristabilire la fiducia. Ma alla fine, la vostra relazione può certo essere quella che è ricca e soddisfacente.

*Che succede se io devo interagire con la persona che mi ha ferito ma io non voglio?*
Queste situazioni sono difficili. Se la ferita coinvolge un membro della famiglia, potrebbe essere non sempre possibile evitarlo completamente. Potreste essere invitato alla stessa riunioni di famiglia, per esempio. Se voi avuto raggiunto lo stato di perdono, voi potrete essere capaci di gioire queste riunioni senza coltivare le vecchie ferite. Se voi non avete raggiunto il perdono, queste riunioni possono essere tese e stressanti per ognuno, in particolare se altri membri della famiglia hanno preso delle parti nel conflitto.
Come gestire tale situazione? Primo, ricordate che voi avete una scelta se frequentare o meno raduni familiari. Rispettate voi stessi e optate per la soluzione migliore. Se voi scegliete di andare, non siate sorpresi di provare imbarazzo e persino sentimenti più intensi. È importante tenere a bada questi sentimenti. Voi non vorrete certo che essi vi inducano ad essere ingiusti o scortesi in ritorno a ciò che vi è stato fatto.
Anche, evitate di bere troppo alcol come espediente per intorpidire i vostri sentimenti o sentirvi meglio – è probabile che vi si ritorca contro. E tenete cuore e mente aperti. Le persone cambiano e forse la persona che vi ha offeso vorrà scusarsi o rimediare. Anzi potrete scoprire che la riunione vi da modo di farvi avanti a perdonare.
*Come faccio a sapere quando ho veramente perdonato qualcuno?*
Il perdono può risultare in parole dette con sincerità come “ti perdono” o azioni tenere che mettano a posto la relazione. Ma più che questo, il perdono porta ad un tipo di pace che vi aiuta ad andare avanti con la vita. L’offesa non è più al centro dei vostri pensieri o sentimenti. La vostra ostilità, risentimento e infelicità hanno fatto strada a compassione, gentilezza e pace.
Inoltre ricordate che il perdono non è una cosa che avviene di botto. Esso comincia con la decisione, ma poiché la memoria o un altro set di azioni o parole possono provocare vecchi sentimenti, avrete bisogno di ricorrere al perdono più volte.
*E se la persona che sto perdonando non cambia?*
Far si che l’altra persona cambi comportamento non è il punto del perdono. Infatti, la persona non è detto che cambi atteggiamento o si scusi per l’offesa. Pensate al perdono piuttosto come un modo per cambiare la vostra vita – portando a voi stessi più pace, felicità e benessere emozionale e spirituale.
Il perdono sottrae all’altra persona il potere di continuare a influenzare la vostra via. Attraverso il perdono, voi scegliete di non considerare più voi stessi una vittima.
Il perdono è prima di tutto fatto per voi stessi e meno per la persona che vi ha fatto del male.
*E se invece sono io ad aver bisogno di perdono?*
Sarebbe bene spendere del tempo per pensare all’offesa che avete commesso e provare a capire l’effetto che ha avuto su altri. A meno che ciò non provochi più danno e sofferenza, considerate di ammettere il male che avete fatto a coloro che avete ferito, parlando del vostro sincero pentimento e chiedendo perdono – senza dare delle scuse.
Ma se questo sembra poco saggio perché può portare altro danno o sofferenza, meglio non farlo – non è che voi chiedete scusa per sentirvi meglio. Non vogliate aggiungere sale sulla ferita dolente. Inoltre tenete a mente che non potete forzare qualcuno a perdonarvi. Essi avranno bisogno del loro tempo per perdonare.
In ogni caso, noi dovremmo impegnarci a perdonare noi stessi. Mantenere risentimento verso sé stessi può essere deleterio nello stesso modo come mantenere risentimento verso qualcun altro. Rendetevi conto che un comportamento mediocre o degli sbagli non fanno di voi un essere cattivo o inutile.
Accettate il fatto che voi – come chiunque altro – non siete perfetti. Accettate voi stessi a dispetto dei vostri sbagli. Ammettete i vostri errori. Cercate di trattare altri con compassione, empatia e rispetto. E ancora, parlare con una guida spirituale, un assistente sociale o un amico/parente fidato può essere utile.
Il perdono di voi stessi o di altri, sebbene non facile, può trasformare la vostra vita. Invece di indugiare nel senso di ingiustizia e vendetta, invece di sentirsi arrabbiati o amareggiati, voi potete volgervi verso una vita di pace, compassione, gioia e gentilezza.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono molto orgogliosa e mi chiedo spesso: è più forte la donna che va via (o caccia via il marito) o la donna che rimane con lui nonostante abbia scoperto il tradimento?
> (Ovviamente si intende che il tradimento è finito ed il marito si dichiara pentito !!) :smile:



carissima ferita...ti consiglio di leggerti due libri: falli soffrire.....e donne stronze.
RICARICANO. e ti fanno capire tantissime cose, comprese le risposte che chiedi.


Poi leggiti autostima di Pasini.
con affetto....


una ex brava ragazza


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...è che io mi sento come se fossi la donna numero due e non la protagonista principale.
> Mi sento come un ripiego.
> Perchè?



perchè sei la numero due di un uomo che tratta le donne come i numeri.
perchè di fatto lui ha la sua ufficiale e tu sei quella nascosta, ripiego.

ignoralo. lascialo, sparisci.
perdonare?no.... rancore? no

cancellalo, non salutarlo nemmeno più se lo incontri per strada.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè sei la numero due di un uomo che tratta le donne come i numeri.
> perchè di fatto lui ha la sua ufficiale e tu sei quella nascosta, ripiego.
> 
> ignoralo. lascialo, sparisci.
> ...



Io veramente sarei quella ufficiale.... io sono la moglie, quella nascosta era l'amante che però vedeva (e vede) ogni giorno in ufficio. Credo che lei fosse la passione ed io quella scontata.
Ma sta cambiando il vento...adesso non mi sembra più tanto sicuro di me (ha paura di perdermi) e si sta attaccando come una cozza.
Donna stronza, stronza come la sua amante, sicuramente l'attiro più così!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chiaro che è un esempio estremo, ma è reale! L'Entropia è in aumento costante, e fra qualche milione di anni avremo il culo gelato, questo parrebbe un fatto -
> La via di mezzo è proprio quello che ti ho proposto: vivere la propria vita accettando quella degli altri. Nulla di più.




 Ed io che ho detto fino ad adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

job ha detto:


> Il perdono fa bene al tradito, lo libera da inutili zavorre fatte di emozioni congelate, di frustrazioni, di rabbia, di rancori ecc. Perdonando il tradito può ricominciare a camminare.
> È sostanzialmente un atto egoista: chi perdona pensa a se stesso, alla sua sopravvivenza, poco si importa com il traditore.
> Chi perdona non si sente per nulla superiore: getta le armi, rinuncia a giudicare e a condannare l'altro.
> A mio avviso, per il proprio bene, é giusto sforzarsi di perdonare sempre.
> ...


A parere mio quasi tutto giusto.
Su una cosa non sono daccordo, che sia il traditore pentito a soffrire di più. Un evento così drammatico come il tradimento, porta anche a leggersi dentro, e nessuno può passare da tradito a traditore come se uno dei due eventi fosse mai esistito, quindi se uno dei due eventi non viene vissuto come esperienza come prima volta senza che ci sia stata l'altra esperienza, come si fa a capire chi soffre di più? 

Scusate ma non sono riuscito a scriverlo peggio!


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

job ha detto:


> Il perdono fa bene al tradito, lo libera da inutili zavorre fatte di emozioni congelate, di frustrazioni, di rabbia, di rancori ecc. Perdonando il tradito può ricominciare a camminare.
> È sostanzialmente un atto egoista: chi perdona pensa a se stesso, alla sua sopravvivenza, poco si importa com il traditore.
> Chi perdona non si sente per nulla superiore: getta le armi, rinuncia a giudicare e a condannare l'altro.
> A mio avviso, per il proprio bene, é giusto sforzarsi di perdonare sempre.
> ...



Grazie Job per l'articolo sul perdono che hai postato. Mi sarà utile.
Condivido anche quello che hai scritto.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Le ragioni possono essere molteplici a seconda delle situazioni. Sicuramente non e' mai una sola, forse non sono neanche tutte coscienti. Spesso c'è paura e tante difficoltà (anche economiche). Sempre c'è egoismo.



se avessi dovuto ascoltare ciò che provavo e il punto aui ero arrivato avrei dovuto andarmene di corsa. sono rimasto. perchè? quando ho sposato mia moglie pronunciato delle parole - guardandola dritto nei suoi occhi grigi - impegni, solenni (per me...che credo che la parola data sia tutto in un uomo). non posso pensarla sola e in difficoltà. e' un pensiero che la mia mente ha sempre rimosso. la mia serenità è troppo legata alla sua. non avrei mai potuto costruire nulla su questa incertezza. però... pensandoci... magari dopo lei avrebbe potuto trovare qualcuno che l'amasse - magari meno intensamente, meno romanticamente anche con minore disponibilità economica - ma forse in maniera più concreta, senza mancarle di rispetto, un uomo che volesse solo e sempre lei. lo meriterebbe.... io questo non l'ho permesso. ho deciso io (anche per lei....). oggi, dopo anni, questo è l'aseptto più problematico. è come il gatto che si morde la coda, da una parte le do sempre di più.. da ogni punto di vista (o per lo meno cerco)dall'altra non riesco a non desiderare altre donne...

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se avessi dovuto ascoltare ciò che provavo e il punto aui ero arrivato avrei dovuto andarmene di corsa. sono rimasto. perchè? quando ho sposato mia moglie pronunciato delle parole - guardandola dritto nei suoi occhi grigi - impegni, solenni (per me...che credo che la parola data sia tutto in un uomo). non posso pensarla sola e in difficoltà. e' un pensiero che la mia mente ha sempre rimosso. la mia serenità è troppo legata alla sua. non avrei mai potuto costruire nulla su questa incertezza. però... pensandoci... magari dopo lei avrebbe potuto trovare qualcuno che l'amasse - magari meno intensamente, meno romanticamente anche con minore disponibilità economica - ma forse in maniera più concreta, senza mancarle di rispetto, un uomo che volesse solo e sempre lei. lo meriterebbe.... io questo non l'ho permesso. ho deciso io (anche per lei....). oggi, dopo anni, questo è l'aseptto più problematico. è come il gatto che si morde la coda, da una parte le do sempre di più.. da ogni punto di vista (o per lo meno cerco)dall'altra non riesco a non desiderare altre donne...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma amico mio...
E' normale sai desiderare altre donne eh?

I guai per noi iniziano...

Quando siamo desiderati no?

Là se non stiamo attenti ci mettiamo nei guai eh?:smile:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...
> *E' normale sai desiderare altre donne eh?*
> 
> *I guai per noi iniziano...
> ...



Quindi ne deduco che prima o dopo finite per mettervici in quei guai.
Ma sarà proprio così per tutti?
Io qualche dubbio sull'esistenza della fedeltà assoluta ce l'ho.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto dura per te una scappatella? :condom:


Una, massimo due volte. Ma la seconda è già troppa, spesso.
A meno che non si tratti di amicizia di solo sesso comprovatamente disinteressata e scevra da ogni altra implicazione ( e complicazione). In tal caso trattasi di trombamicizia senza regole e senza pericoli = tante "una tantum".


----------



## The Cheater (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi ne deduco che prima o dopo finite per mettervici in quei guai.
> Ma sarà proprio così per tutti?
> *Io qualche dubbio sull'esistenza della fedeltà assoluta ce l'ho*.


esiste, esiste...ma bisognerebbe arrendersi all'evidenza e ammettere che è non dico rarità, ma comunque non rappresenta un valore fortemente radicato nelle coppie sopratutto di oggi...

...la mia statistica sempre quella è:
il 90% delle coppie vivono almeno un tradimento, anche se non sempre il tradito/a ne viene a conoscienza...


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una, massimo due volte. Ma la seconda è già troppa, spesso.
> A meno che non si tratti di amicizia di solo sesso comprovatamente disinteressata e scevra da ogni altra implicazione ( e complicazione). In tal caso trattasi di trombamicizia senza regole e senza pericoli = tante "una tantum".


 E tra le altre implicazioni e complicazioni, c'entrano anche i vantaggi lavorativi?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi ne deduco che prima o dopo finite per mettervici in quei guai.
> Ma sarà proprio così per tutti?
> Io qualche dubbio sull'esistenza della fedeltà assoluta ce l'ho.


Allora mettiamola così.
Sono portato a credere che se una donna dice NO. è NO.
Non te la molla neanche se sciopi.

Un uomo dice NO a delle avances...
Ci sono certe che capiscono, altre che si sentono ancor più aizzate.

Ci sono casi in cui un uomo si dice...
Ok...ci sto una volta...così poi me la levo dai coglioni, insomma poi mi mollerà no?

E invece paffete resta impiastricciato su di questa qua capisci?

Cioè certe donne sono bravissime a riuscire ( e non so come) a mutare un tuo NO...prima in un Ni...e infine ad un SI.

Ma parlo di casi particolari.

La verità è anche che chi non vuole casini...
Insomma...
Evita le occasioni di peccato eh?

Se tutti i venerdì sto a casa con la mia moglie la vedo dura mettermi nei guai..
Se tutti i santi venerdì...invece dell'astinenza delle carni...sono in giro notti intere a locali...fidati...

Se non è prima è poi...ma la gatta da pelare si trova...

Ma dei no?
Vieni in giro con me una notte...e ti mostro delle cose...che...

Per questo ti ho sempre detto...
Se tuo marito è lì con te...
Non ti sta tradendo...XD.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così.
> Sono portato a credere che se una donna dice NO. è NO.
> Non te la molla neanche se sciopi.
> 
> ...


Io quando credevo ancora che ci fosse qualcosa da perdere, se con qualcuna mi sentivo a rischio di cascarci, cominciavo a parlare di mia moglie e delle sue mille qualità (vere). Niente di meglio per mandare in vacca tutto.
A pensarci adesso, cazzo se ne ho perse di occasioni........


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io quando credevo ancora che ci fosse qualcosa da perdere, se con qualcuna mi sentivo a rischio di cascarci, cominciavo a parlare di mia moglie e delle sue mille qualità (vere). Niente di meglio per mandare in vacca tutto.
> A pensarci adesso, cazzo se ne ho perse di occasioni........


Occasioni...o disgrazie?
Guarda che il mondo è pieno di "Marie disgrassieeeeeeee" Eh?...
Se iniziano con...Ah tu non sai quanto ho sofferto nella mia vita...sei già con un piede nella fossa!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occasioni...o disgrazie?
> Guarda che il mondo è pieno di "Marie disgrassieeeeeeee" Eh?...
> Se iniziano con...Ah tu non sai quanto ho sofferto nella mia vita...sei già con un piede nella fossa!


Ma infatti in realtà alla fine non sono poi così dispiaciuto, anche se non credo che avrei corso il rischio di cui parli


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così.
> Sono portato a credere che se una donna dice NO. è NO.
> Non te la molla neanche se sciopi.
> 
> ...



Sì, ma il problema è che le occasioni di peccato sono ormai OVUNQUE, capisci Conte?
Ovunque ti rigiri...e non è solo paranoia.

I locali non mi fanno affatto paura, se volesse farci una scappatina ogni tanto, lo sai come la penso.
La cosa disturbante per me è e rimane sempre la sua attitudine al corteggiamento vecchio stampo. Che dici? L'avrà capito che non usa più tanto di questi tempi in cui si preferisce andare subito al sodo...?
Io gliel'ho detto e ridetto che si deve aggiornare...

E poi: lui è sì qui con me, tutte le sere, ma non è completamente rilevante, credimi...per esperienza.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma il problema è che le occasioni di peccato sono ormai OVUNQUE, capisci Conte?
> Ovunque ti rigiri...e non è solo paranoia.
> 
> I locali non mi fanno affatto paura, se volesse farci una scappatina ogni tanto, lo sai come la penso.
> ...


Dai non esageriamo...eh?
Anche oggi pomeriggio ho visto un culetto che era tutto un programma...
E mi diceva ehi pincy metti la manina qui...mi parlano capisci?

Ma io mi turo le orecchie no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non esageriamo...eh?
> Anche oggi pomeriggio ho visto un culetto che era tutto un programma...
> E mi diceva ehi pincy metti la manina qui...mi parlano capisci?
> 
> Ma io mi turo le orecchie no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:



E lo so che parlano...
Ma qui ci sono rivali dappertutto...
Ne sono ossessionata...
Allora sai che c'è?
Io gli dò la via...e buonanotte al secchio, così non ci penso più.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E lo so che parlano...
> Ma qui ci sono rivali dappertutto...
> Ne sono ossessionata...
> Allora sai che c'è?
> Io gli dò la via...e buonanotte al secchio, così non ci penso più.


Partiamo dal presupposto che lo fanno...e poi gestiamo la nostra vita al meglio con questa consapevolezza.
Così siamo sicure che peggio non ci può andare e ci tranquillizziamo. :smile:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che lo fanno...e poi gestiamo la nostra vita al meglio con questa consapevolezza.
> Così siamo sicure che peggio non ci può andare e ci tranquillizziamo. :smile:



Ma infatti era quello che volevo fare, ma è questo passato che mi ossessiona.
E comunque patti chiari: par condicio per ambedue.
E qui casca l'asino...!:mexican:


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti era quello che volevo fare, ma è questo passato che mi ossessiona.
> E comunque patti chiari: par condicio per ambedue.
> E qui casca l'asino...!:mexican:


L'asino non casca...almeno per il momento.
Finchè siamo ossessionate dalle amanti dei nostri mariti non siamo in grado di cercare un amante per noi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tra le altre implicazioni e complicazioni, c'entrano anche i vantaggi lavorativi?


???? Questa me la spieghi, però.....

Hiro


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> L'asino non casca...almeno per il momento.
> Finchè siamo ossessionate dalle amanti dei nostri mariti non siamo in grado di cercare un amante per noi.



...molto vero!!


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *E lo so che parlano...
> Ma qui ci sono rivali dappertutto...
> Ne sono ossessionata...
> *Allora sai che c'è?
> Io gli dò la via...e buonanotte al secchio, così non ci penso più.


Un effetto benefico di tutto quello che mi è capitato è che non sono più ossessionata dalle rivali.

Devo dire che non mi sento in competizione con nessuna, ora come ora. Il mondo è pieno di donne giovani e belle, se ci si fa spaventare da loro non si vive più.
Da quando non mi preoccupo delle altre devo dire che l'attenzione di mio marito si è spostata dalle donne giovani e belle agli uomini che ogni tanto mi lanciano occhiate per strada. Per fortuna qualche uomo amante delle carampane c'è ancora in giro


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un effetto benefico di tutto quello che mi è capitato è che non sono più ossessionata dalle rivali.
> 
> Devo dire che non mi sento in competizione con nessuna, ora come ora. Il mondo è pieno di donne giovani e belle, se ci si fa spaventare da loro non si vive più.
> Da quando non mi preoccupo delle altre devo dire che l'attenzione di mio marito si è spostata dalle donne giovani e belle agli uomini che ogni tanto mi lanciano occhiate per strada. Per fortuna qualche uomo amante delle carampane c'è ancora in giro


ma mùcala con sta storia della carampana! Averne come te!


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma mùcala con sta storia della carampana! Averne come te!


Vabbè... se dico 'qualche uomo amante delle antichità' va meglio  ?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè... se dico 'qualche uomo amante delle antichità' va meglio  ?


Uomini che sanno cogliere il culmine della femminilità
Questa mi piace di più.....

Hiro


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uomini che sanno cogliere il culmine della femminilità
> Questa mi piace di più.....
> 
> Hiro


Guarda Hiro che Sole è praticamente una ragazzina


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda Hiro che Sole è praticamente una ragazzina


Appunto


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda Hiro che Sole è praticamente una ragazzina


Alce, ti ho già chiesto la mano  ?


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uomini che sanno cogliere il culmine della femminilità
> Questa mi piace di più.....
> 
> Hiro


Molto meglio così, in effetti


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alce, ti ho già chiesto la mano  ?


Ti faccio una battuta, ma non qui, su FB :rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti faccio una battuta, ma non qui, su FB :rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


Tanto l'ho già capita...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tanto l'ho già capita...


Donna sagace


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un effetto benefico di tutto quello che mi è capitato è che non sono più ossessionata dalle rivali.
> 
> Devo dire che non mi sento in competizione con nessuna, ora come ora. Il mondo è pieno di donne giovani e belle, se ci si fa spaventare da loro non si vive più.
> Da quando non mi preoccupo delle altre devo dire che l'attenzione di mio marito si è spostata dalle donne giovani e belle agli uomini che ogni tanto mi lanciano occhiate per strada. Per fortuna qualche uomo amante delle carampane c'è ancora in giro



Ma tu Sole sei anni luce avanti a me (ovvio, anche per il nick!).
Comunque: spero di arrivare anch'io molto presto al disinteresse totale per le "rivali" che mi circondano, altrimenti è una lotta persa in partenza.
Finché arrivano occhiate per strada dirette a noi non tutto è perduto!

P.s. ma sei tu quella della foto?
Se fossi un uomo ti corteggerei...troppo bella!


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu Sole sei anni luce avanti a me (ovvio, anche per il nick!).
> Comunque: spero di arrivare anch'io molto presto al disinteresse totale per le "rivali" che mi circondano, altrimenti è una lotta persa in partenza.
> Finché arrivano occhiate per strada dirette a noi non tutto è perduto!
> 
> ...


No Diletta... non sono io 

Lei è una dei miei miti. Da quasi vent'anni.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu Sole sei anni luce avanti a me (ovvio, anche per il nick!).
> Comunque: spero di arrivare anch'io molto presto al disinteresse totale per le "rivali" che mi circondano, altrimenti è una lotta persa in partenza.
> _Finché arrivano occhiate per strada dirette a noi non tutto è perduto_!
> 
> ...


una cosa che ho sempre ripetuto è che quando si arriva a compiacersi delle occhiate degli uomini vuol dire che si è arrivate perlomeno ai quaranta.
fino ai venti infastidiscono, ai trenta ci si fa l'abitudine...al momento in cui si cerca la conferma...è un guaio


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa che ho sempre ripetuto è che quando si arriva a compiacersi delle occhiate degli uomini vuol dire che si è arrivate perlomeno ai quaranta.
> fino ai venti infastidiscono, ai trenta ci si fa l'abitudine...al momento in cui si cerca la conferma...è un guaio


Io sono nei guai fino al collo, è inutile negarlo


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono nei guai fino al collo, è inutile negarlo


:rofl::rotfl::rofl::rotfl::rofl::rotfl::rofl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa che ho sempre ripetuto è che quando si arriva a compiacersi delle occhiate degli uomini vuol dire che si è arrivate perlomeno ai quaranta.
> fino ai venti infastidiscono, ai trenta ci si fa l'abitudine...al momento in cui si cerca la conferma...è un guaio



Allora da quando sono nata sono una quarantenne nell'animo 

Bè, "compiacimento" è una emozione che non associo immediatamente a quello che provo quando uomini mi guardano in un certo modo. Ma mi fa piacere.
E se ricordo  bene, le mie amiche erano contente pure loro intorno ai 20 anni.

Why not?
Un bel quadro lo guardo, un bell'edificio pure, un bel cagnolone, albero, vestito, libro... perchè mai l'uomo, il mio simile, non lo dovrei guardare ammirandone la bellezza, ove presente?
E se qualche uomo, mio simile, guarda e vede bellezza in me, anche se frammentaria, anche se molto terrena e frammista di fango... perchè no?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora da quando sono nata sono una quarantenne nell'animo
> 
> Bè, "compiacimento" è una emozione che non associo immediatamente a quello che provo quando uomini mi guardano in un certo modo. Ma mi fa piacere.
> E se ricordo bene, le mie amiche erano contente pure loro intorno ai 20 anni.
> ...


fango?
per carità.è che potendo ormai permettermi di fare la sborona ormai è da quando avevo tredici anni che ricordo gli occhi degli uomini addosso...aspetto il momento di passare inosservata , magari nonna come la vita comanda .tutto qui


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fango?
> per carità.è che potendo ormai permettermi di fare la sborona ormai è da quando avevo tredici anni che ricordo gli occhi degli uomini addosso...aspetto il momento di passare inosservata , magari nonna come la vita comanda .tutto qui


Sei ancora troppo giovane per certi discorsi, a meno che la media degli uomini dei quali hai incrociato lo sguardo non sia particolarmente al di sotto della mediocrità.
Poi, certo, è anche una questione di carattere.


----------

